# My exodon shoal



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I lost count after 75 , probably around 85-90 exodons. These fish never sleep. Enjoy!

The tank light is on until 12 am then my night leds kick in. The tank is 180 gallons.Having a small light on a night keeps the exodons calm.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

me thinks this is in the wrong forumn; but cool dude.


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

wow, thats a lot of exodons. nice looking tank


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

link isn't even working for me

EDIT: Got it, looks good. Not a fan of exos myself.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Dude, that is freakin' awesome!

I love exodons as much as I love piranhas.
Very cool.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

nice man! thanks for opening this up for us to watch!!!

exos kick some major ass!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Very cool.

Do you leave the light on 24/7?

What size is the tank?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Mettle said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Do you leave the light on 24/7?
> 
> What size is the tank?


I hope to god you don't keep the light on 24/7... that would be very uncool to the fish.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

is the video suppose to move because it didn't work for me.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

No dice...just a dark picture.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks guys I really enjoy just watching them.

The main tank light is on until 12 am then my night leds kick in. The tank is 180 gallons.Having a small light on a night keeps the exodons calm.


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

edit I see you big rhom looks good brian.....


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

link isnt working. i think u may have exceeded your alloted bandwidth


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

I'd love to see them, I've toyed with putting some of these in with my rhom....


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

please get that link back up and working - i'm dyin to see that many exos in a tank.
Thanks


----------



## SmallTankBighopes (Dec 29, 2003)

still nothing.. Can you put up the link again so we can see this tank? I'd love to see that many exodons in a tank.


----------

